
Facebook’s first VR app surprises, lets us collaborate and be juvenile - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/04/facebooks-first-vr-app-surprises-lets-us-collaborate-and-be-juvenile/
======
zamalek
Taking every good idea and combining them is not always a good idea.

